# Clapham village, North Yorkshire



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

I was having a pint in Clapham over the Easter break, I looked over the wall and this view greeted me, I got my phone out snapped it and it was on my easel the next day. I hope I have done it proud. Acrylic on 22" x 16" hardboard.







C & C Welcome.
Steve.


----------

